# Introducing Silly and Birch



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

These are my guys, Silly and Birch. Silly is the orange one and Birch is his little friend.
Soraya


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

I just noticed I spelled "Introducing" wrong. Fail.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous cats! I fixed the typo for you 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for fixing that and for complimenting my boys! I think they're cute, but I'm a little biased.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture of your boys.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

They are very cute & I can see that they love each other!


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Leazie and Nan! They do love each other very much, though Birch can be a bit of a pest sometimes.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

That is the sweetest picture of your kitties. I love their names!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

totally adorable!


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, both of you. The shelter actually named them, so I can't take credit for their names, but I think they suit them. Silly is a very silly cat, and Birch is the color of a birch tree.


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

Aww cat hugs!


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

The snuggles! Way too cute. It's so nice to have cats who are good pals


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

FuzzyMama said:


> The snuggles! Way too cute. It's so nice to have cats who are good pals


Yeah, I knew nothing about introducing cats and just sort of threw them together, but I got very lucky.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute boys!


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow are they handsome dudes! Love their markings. The picture is precious.


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Geek_Chick82 (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww, you rescued shelter buddies? They're adorable!


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Geek_Chick82 said:


> Aww, you rescued shelter buddies? They're adorable!


Thanks! They didn't actually know each other in the shelter, but now they're best friends. I got very lucky. They're wonderful cats.


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

sueasinsue said:


> so cute!


Thanks!!


----------

